
Laws of Tech: Commoditize Your Complement - signa11
https://www.gwern.net/Complement
======
danni
Really great article from Stratechery that informs a lot of my thinking on the
subject: [https://stratechery.com/2015/aggregation-
theory/](https://stratechery.com/2015/aggregation-theory/)

